# Nested Claro walnut burl bowls



## Barb (Jan 4, 2021)

This is a set of precored and dried bowls I got from Mike Mahoney. The biggest one is 11.25" x 4.5" and the smallest is 4.5" x 1.25". They have 3 coats of General Finishes wood bowl finish. I took my time and did it right by letting each coat dry completely which usually meant overnight. That pushed my patience to the limit but it was worth it. The makers mark I put in the largest one fit so tightly that I couldn't take it back out to apply more resin. And the holes were filled in with mother of pearl inlay. Overall I'm happy with the outcome. :) I really need a better setup for taking pictures though.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 5


----------



## trc65 (Jan 4, 2021)

Great looking bowls! Makes them even more special that they are nested with same grain patterns.

Mother of pearl is a nice touch against the dark walnut.

Did you cast your own resin disks?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 4, 2021)

Wow, nice. Where's my cereal?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 4, 2021)

trc65 said:


> Great looking bowls! Makes them even more special that they are nested with same grain patterns.
> 
> Mother of pearl is a nice touch against the dark walnut.
> 
> Did you cast your own resin disks?


Thank you! No, I got them made by a guy on etsy. They come etched but completely clear so I filled them in with acrylic paint. I can find his name if you want. They were priced fairly cheap compared to anyone else I've found.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## jasonb (Jan 4, 2021)

Awesome set! They look great!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 4, 2021)

Very nice set of bowls. What are your plans for them? Not seen the disks before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Jan 4, 2021)

Beautiful set of bowls! Great idea on inset discs!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Jan 4, 2021)

I probably wouldn't use the inset discs, that would require too much advanced planning on my part, but there might be others who are interested. 

Really nifty idea and great look though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 4, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> Very nice set of bowls. What are your plans for them? Not seen the disks before.


Thank you! I'm going to post them on Etsy and see how it goes. I was watching Kim Tippin on youtube and she uses the discs and since I'd been wanting something like these for awhile, I figured I'd give it a try. This is his url: https://www.etsy.com/shop/LaserArtbyBob?ref=usf_2020# I explained what I wanted and he got back to me pretty quickly with a quote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Steve in VA (Jan 4, 2021)

That's a fantastic set Barb; well done!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jan 4, 2021)

Good looking Barb!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 4, 2021)

Awesome Barb. Wow, what a great project. Happy new year.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner (Jan 4, 2021)

Thanks Barb. The youngest got me a branding iron for Christmas. Still need to order the business end for it. I’ve been signing work with Micron archival pens for years. Works well. Please let use know how Etsy works out for you.


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2021)

Gdurfey said:


> Awesome Barb. Wow, what a great project. Happy new year.


Thank you and Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2021)

William Tanner said:


> Thanks Barb. The youngest got me a branding iron for Christmas. Still need to order the business end for it. I’ve been signing work with Micron archival pens for years. Works well. Please let use know how Etsy works out for you.


A branding iron is nice too. I tried that but I found out I'm not very good at getting the surface I want to brand perfectly flat. So that idea fell flat for me (couldn't resist.). :) I'm not sure how etsy will work out. I look at other prices and it's like people are only charging for the wood and not the work put into it. We'll see though.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Maverick (Jan 5, 2021)

Nicely done Barb. My turning club has had Mike for a couple of live demos. Amazing to watch his production set up and turning bowl process. I like your makers mark.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 5, 2021)

What? You didn't finish them with Mahoneys Walnut Oil?  just kidding they look great! Are those disc plexiglass glass?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> What? You didn't finish them with Mahoneys Walnut Oil?  just kidding they look great! Are those disc plexiglass glass?


Lol I actually thought about doing that. Yes and they're 1/8" thick. Pretty hefty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Jan 5, 2021)

Great looking set of bowls.

Btw, if the puck on the large bowl wasn’t tapped to tight then you might try a shop vac to suction the puck off assuming you have a vac nozzle slightly smaller than the puck.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 5, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Great looking set of bowls.
> 
> Btw, if the puck on the large bowl wasn’t tapped to tight then you might try a shop vac to suction the puck off assuming you have a vac nozzle slightly smaller than the puck.


That’s a good idea but unfortunately the bugger snapped into place.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## Rocking RP (Jan 5, 2021)

Great looking set Barb. Beautiful work as usual

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 6, 2021)

Top notch! This took a lot of work, I suspect. Love the idea of nesting the bowls! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 6, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Top notch! This took a lot of work, I suspect. Love the idea of nesting the bowls! Chuck


Thank you! It didn't take as long as it would seem. Waiting for each coat to dry took longer than turning the bowls lol.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------

